# Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn smoker conversion to reverse smoker.



## double b bbq co (Jun 26, 2014)

20140622_111441.jpg



__ double b bbq co
__ Jun 26, 2014


















20140626_172107.jpg



__ double b bbq co
__ Jun 26, 2014


















20140626_172048.jpg



__ double b bbq co
__ Jun 26, 2014


















20140626_172152.jpg



__ double b bbq co
__ Jun 26, 2014


















20140626_172423.jpg



__ double b bbq co
__ Jun 26, 2014





I think this solves a lot of the issues people have posted with this smoker. I have even heat throughout the cooking chamber and no flame at all in chamber as well. Draw pipe was moved to fire box side. 1/8th in steel plate 12" wide was used for smoke chamber along tank bottom in two pieces. Front or fire box end is shorter and welded in place to fire box inlet. Second longer piece is able to slide open from rear of tank to allow more heat into rear of tank allowing equal temp front rear. Baffles rest on angle iron rails welded to inside tank. This simply allows the smoke to be pulled under meat in seperate chamber by draw pipe, then up into tank from rear opening and across cooking chamber and out. This also helps to cool the smoke as well as filter heavy smoke
film from meat. Also welded fire box to tank. Havent used it yet but reverse smokers are all I use and feel they work better and are much easier to maintain even heat.













20140626_172349.jpg



__ double b bbq co
__ Jun 26, 2014


----------



## gary s (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the Forum. Great information and before and after pictures.

Gary S


----------



## double b bbq co (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanx Gary. Seems like a good site here.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

